# Iron Levels/Anemia



## funnigurl13 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi folks -- I'm new here!

IBS is complex and I've exhausted myself on trying to understand it from a piecing-together-my-symptoms approach. I'm in the middle of a super stressful personal life transition right now, and it's kicked up my already strong IBS symptoms into the intolerable category. I'm not stuck in the bathroom, but the entire digestive process from eating to defecating is uncomfortable for me. I'm already a very thin person who cannot afford to lose weight, and I have.

In addition to eating more calories, I'm trying to find good sources of iron that actually agree with a touchy stomach. I feel I've neglected that category the last couple months, and I've been lightheaded and fatigued as of late. Does anyone have suggestions for iron-rich foods or snacks that are relatively easy to digest?

You guys are great. Hang in there!


----------



## vanessa6801 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi funnigirl,
My iron levels are at 8 last time I did a blood test, and ive been trying to fix it. I take spatone, a liquid form of iron. I have tried the tablet form, and it gives me stomachache, so I couldnt continue on it. The absorption rate of iron tabs can be as low as 2%, and the low absorption rate is largely responsible for the negative gastro effects. The absorption rate of the supplement that I take is 40% which is very high. It doesnt cause any gastro side effects for me. Im not sure if spatone is sold in the USA though. Basically my advice is to opt for liquid iron if you do confirm that you have a deficiency. 
A quick google search should turn up a list of foods high in iron. Remember that vitamin c boosts iron absorption, so you could consider taking some vitamin c tabs with an iron rich meal.


----------



## Shanga-cal (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi Funnigurl 13

First, I gotta say, it's good, finally, to hear from someone who is underweight, as I am too! So much of what I read is about things to help lose weight and they don't apply! And my situation is complicated by being Constipation type--I have to take Miralax to have movements, and I wonder if it interferes with nutrient absorption.

Now, you don't say if you know from tests that you have low blood iron. Because the symptoms can be from many things other than iron anemia. But maybe you have checked and just didn't mention it. I have enough insulin resistance (pre-diabetic/hypoglycemic levels) that sugars and carbohydrates often make me lightheaded/sleepy. Fatigue can be from lack of exercise as well as diet. Yeah, it's so hard to figure out.

I think my absorption of iron is best with beef and steamed or sauteed leafy greens. Have you noticed digestive problems with those? And try sharing your questions in the main IBS forums that more people read and reply to....

You don't mention your age or anything about hormones, which can really be big factors in this as well. I am 63 and many years into menopause, by the way. My weight loss is fairly recent--I was never underweight before I gave up wheat and had more estrogen; but then I was mega-constipated and more hypoglycemic, too.

Finally , I noticed in the forums main page that the Women's Health Issues forum seems to have less activity than the main IBS ones, so we may need to find another support-type website for feedback regarding hormones, etc.

Thanks for writing and I will follow this to look for your future posts. Sending with best wishes.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

VITAMIN C AND IRON go hand in hand

Tomato juice cooked (1 cup) plus tsp or so of molasses.

Drink that for three days at 1:00 pm

Eat some real butter/ghee for lunch. Peaches and walnuts too for breakfast.


----------

